# Can I sell Slingshots I Make From Templates Here?



## Not So Dangerous Dave (May 29, 2015)

I am enjoying the site/forum very much. And, I am having a lot of fun making slingshots from the templates. Is it poor form for me to offer some of these for sale? Say at craft shows, etc.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I think its subjective. If you specialize in cutting templates and making money from other peoples ideas and work, then you might be overstepping the line of generosity offered by those who share their work openly. There IS however (I believe) a middle line, whereas you use the inspiration of other works, and create work that represents yourself and what you think a slingshot should be. I'm not saying don't sell your slings that you made, even if they are blatant copies, after all, you did the work, and people will be paying for your time and craftsmanship after all. Take the ideas of others and run with them. But learn what you like most and direct your focus on becoming yourself as an artist. Cause that's what you're selling, even the most awesome slingshot is as accurate as a stick. Mind, it takes a pretty kickass stick to compete around here.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

For me that's how to get to a meeting empty-handed and also fill a container to carry


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Peter is an excellent example of "his own man" when it comes to cattys.. A bucket full of ideas in him


----------

